# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Συνδεση DVR HIKVISION σε δικτυο ΙΝΤΕRNET

## saik

Καλησπερα σε ολους.
Ξερω οτι οι ερωτησεις που θα κανω θα φανουν σε πολλους ανιαρες και ξαναειπωμενες, ωστοσο πρεπει να τις κανω για να ξεδυαλυνω καποια πραγματα.
Εχω ενα DVR HIKVISION DS-7204 με μια καμερα συνδεμενη επανω του και καταλαβενετε οτι θελω να περνω εικονα μεσω internet. Το καταγραφικο ειναι σεταρισμενο εργοστασιακα στις παρακατω ρυθμισεις δικτυου:
IP ADDRESS: 192.168.1.64
IP SUBNET MASK: 255.255.255.0
IP DEFAULT GATEWAY: 192.168.1.1
PORT: 8000

Και εχουμε και λεμε:
Εαν η IP του ρουτερ ειναι στατικη τοτε κανουμε τα εξης:
1) Ανοιγουμε την πορτα 8000 στο ρουτερ που θα συνδεθει το καταγραφικο
2) Εαν θελουμε να μπαινουμε και απο internert explorer, ανοιγουμε και την πορτα http 80 στο ρουτερ.
3) Εγκαθιστουμε στον απομακρυσμενο υπολογιστη το προγραμμα iVMS4000 της HIKVISION και κανουμε add την συσκευη. Επειτα δινουμε τα στοιχεια που ζητουνται οπως ονομα συσκευης ( αληθεια αυτο δεν μπορεσα να το βρω πουθενα, μηπως πρεπει να το εχω ορισει εγω στο καταγραφικο :Wink: .
4) τελος επιλεγουμε την επιλογη view στο προγραμμα και παιρνουμε εικονα.

Εαν δεν εχουμε στατικη IP τοτε τι;
Δημιουργουμε μια δυναμικη IP απο την σελιδα που αναφερει στο καταγραφικο (εαν θυμαμαι καλα στην ρυθμιση DynDNS αναφερει hikvision/κατι ) και επειτα ακολουθουμε ολη την παραπανω διαδικασια:

Τελος, για να δουμε απο explorer πληκτρολογουμε στον explorer την IP της συνδεσης ανω κατω τελεια και την http πορτα για να μπορεσουμε να μπουμε;

Οποιαδηποτε διορθωση και διευκρινηση στα παραπανω που ανεφερα θα ηταν πολυ καλη βοηθεια και κατευθυνση για μενα.

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.

Αναφερω απλως οτι μεχρι στιγμης εχω καταφερει να παρω εικονα απο το DVR σε υπολογιστη που ειναι πανω στο ιδιο ρουτερ πληκτρολογοντας την διευθυνση 192.168.1.64 στον explorer.

----------


## nestoras

Για να το δείς από το ίντερνετ θα πρέπει επιπλέον:

1) Να αλλάξεις την http port από 80 σε 8080 επειδή πολλοί πάροχοι κόβουν τις εισερχόμενες συνδέσεις στα χαμηλά ports
2) Για το HIKVISION συγκεκριμένα θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις (να κάνεις portforward δηλαδή) και την 554 RTSP (θα σου πρότεινα να την αλλάξεις και να βάλεις έναν αριθμό port πάνω από 1024). Τη ρύθμιση θα τη βρεις μέσα στο advanced network.

Για να μπορείς να συνδεθείς από το ίντερνετ στις default ports θα πρέπει πχ στον ΟΤΕ να απενεργοποιήσεις το βαθμό ασφαλείας σου από το my.otenet.gr
Στη cyta νομίζω πρέπει να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο. Απλά για να μην μπλέκεις καλύτερα να αλλάξεις τα ports.

Στο device name βάζεις ότι θέλεις εσύ. Το σημαντικό είναι στο ip/domain να συμπληρώσεις σωστά είτε το domain name που έχεις καταχωρήσει είτε την IP.
Από εκεί και πέρα, βάζεις port το media port, username, password, τσεκάρεις και το export to group και τελειωσες.

Αν δε σου δουλέψει κάτι ξαναρωτάς!

----------


## saik

> Τη ρύθμιση θα τη βρεις μέσα στο advanced network



Οταν λες advanced network εννοεις το adcanced settings του καταγραφικου; Και εκει τι ρυθμιση θα βρω;
Σχετικα με την υπαρξη δυναμικης IP κρινεις οτι η διαδικασια ειναι αυτη που περιγραφω γιατι εκει ειμαι λιγο μπερδεμενος.
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ παντως για τις συμβουλες σου.

----------


## nestoras

Τα έχουν αλλάξει λίγο τα τοπικά μενού σε σχέση με παλιότερα. Κάπου προς τα δεξιά είναι στις ρυθμίσεις δικτύου. Όπου βρεις 554 κάντο 5540 και μετά κάνε forward αυτό το port (5540) στο ρούτερ. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω στα χέρια μου αυτή τη στιγμή κάποιο να σου πω αλλά μέσα από το ivms νομίζω πως δεν αλλάζει αυτό το port.

Το ddns της Hikvision δεν το έχω δουλέψει επειδή έχω λογαριασμό στο dyndns. Προτιμώ να κάνω τη ρύθμιση αυτή στο ρούτερ κι όχι στο καταγραφικό. Αν κάποιος το έχει δουλέψει θα διαβάσει το μήνυμα και θα μας απαντήσει.

----------


## Niato

Καλησπερα.ειμαι εγκαταστατης cctv κ εχω το εξης προβλημα.Εχω βαλει αρκετα dvr κ ποιοι πολυ hikvision.Στα 2 τελευταια που εχω βαλει παρολο που μου ανοιγουν κανονικα οι πορτες,τοπικα ειναι πολυ αργο ενω απομακρυσμενα ανοιγουν οι καμερες αλλα χωρις εικονα.playback τις βλεπω.το ενα καταγραφικο το εχω στειλει πισω κ περιμενω να μαθω τι εχει.το αλλο το εβαλα εχθες,κ σε σχεση με τα αλλα dvr hikvision παρολο που ειναι το ιδιο μοντελο ειδα οτι τα τελευταια τα 2 εχουν ποιο καινουργιο firmware.
Αν γνωριζει καποιος σχετικα με αυτο ας μου απαντησει,ευχαριστω..

----------


## nestoras

> Καλησπερα.ειμαι εγκαταστατης cctv κ εχω το εξης προβλημα.Εχω βαλει αρκετα dvr κ ποιοι πολυ hikvision.Στα 2 τελευταια που εχω βαλει παρολο που μου ανοιγουν κανονικα οι πορτες,τοπικα ειναι πολυ αργο ενω απομακρυσμενα ανοιγουν οι καμερες αλλα χωρις εικονα.playback τις βλεπω.το ενα καταγραφικο το εχω στειλει πισω κ περιμενω να μαθω τι εχει.το αλλο το εβαλα εχθες,κ σε σχεση με τα αλλα dvr hikvision παρολο που ειναι το ιδιο μοντελο ειδα οτι τα τελευταια τα 2 εχουν ποιο καινουργιο firmware.
> Αν γνωριζει καποιος σχετικα με αυτο ας μου απαντησει,ευχαριστω..



Μάλλον πρέπει να κάνεις forward και την RTSP θύρα (554 default). Στην προεπισκόπηση απομακρυσμένα σου δείχνει τις εικονίτσες (στο import camera) αλλά στο live δε μπορείς να τις δεις;

Το δίκτυο σε τι κατάσταση είναι; Μήπως έχεις πολύ υψηλά frames και ποιότητα με πολλές κάμερες ταυτόχρονα και γι'αυτό "σκαλώνει";

----------


## Niato

5540 εχω βαλει την πορτα αυτη.4τρακαναλο ειναι το μιχανιμα.κ τοπικα επρεπε να πεζει σφαιρα γτ το ιδιο εχω κ στο σπιτι μου.το δυκτιο ειναι μια χαρα.στα τελευταια 2 dvr  μου το εκανε αυτο,σε ενα 4καναλο κ σε ενα 16καναλο.εχω βαλει κ 4καναλα κ 8καναλα κ 16καναλα.οι διαφορα τους ειναι το firmware.εγω αυτο βλεπω μονο.κ την 5540 μου ειπαν να την βαλω τεχνικος κ τισ hik.

----------

